# Adobe Premiere - Ausgabe als Mehrkanalton möglich?



## Decreator (22. Oktober 2011)

*Adobe Premiere - Ausgabe als Zweikanalton möglich?*

Hallo zusammen

hab folgendes Problem: Ich möchte gerne -möglichst in wenigen Arbeitsgängen- Aufnahmen vom SAT Receiver, die als *.ts Datei vorliegen, in Adobe Premiere schneiden und dann wieder ausgeben (möglichst platzsparend) und das im *Zweikanalton*
Ich finde keine Möglichkeit, das zu realisieren 

Bisher folgender Workflow:

Demuxen der Datei mit pvastrumento
Schneiden der Videos und Audiodateien mit Magix video deluxe
Exportieren (1-Kanal) mit Magix Video deluxe als Avi.
Hinzufügen der zweiten Spur mit VirtualDubmod
So kam ich zumeist auf ein Ergebnis welches einen guten Kompromiss zwischen
Speicherbedarf (ca. 11MB/Minute Video)  und Qualität darstellte.

Ist halt relativ aufwendig, deswegen wolle ich es mit Adobe versuchen finde aber keine Möglichkeiten, das in einem Arbeitsgang zu bewerkstelligen.

Hat jemand nen Plan, wie ich mit etwas weniger Aufwand zum gleichen Ergebnis kommen könnte?

Unten habe ich mal die Info einer funktionierenden Datei beigefügt bzgl Codecs usw.


Danke im Voraus für jeden Tipp !!



```
Allgemein
Vollständiger Name               : 
Format                           : AVI
Format/Info                      : Audio Video Interleave
Dateigröße                       : 236 MiB
Dauer                            : 21min
Gesamte Bitrate                  : 1 537 Kbps
Kodierendes Programm             : VirtualDubMod 1.5.10.2 (build 2540/release)
verwendete Encoder-Bibliothek    : VirtualDubMod build 2540/release

Video
ID                               : 0
Format                           : MPEG-4 Visual
Format-Profil                    : Advanced Simple@L5
Format-Einstellungen für BVOP    : Ja
Format-Einstellungen für Qpel    : Nein
Format-Einstellungen für GMC     :  Keine warppoints
Format-Einstellungen für Matrix  : Default (H.263)
Muxing-Modus                     : Packed bitstream
Codec-ID                         : XVID
Codec-ID/Hinweis                 : XviD
Dauer                            : 21min
Bitrate                          : 1 266 Kbps
Breite                           : 720 Pixel
Höhe                             : 576 Pixel
Bildseitenverhältnis             : 5:4
Bildwiederholungsrate            : 25,000 FPS
Standard                         : PAL
ColorSpace                       : YUV
ChromaSubsampling                : 4:2:0
BitDepth/String                  : 8 bits
Scantyp                          : progressiv
Bits/(Pixel*Frame)               : 0.122
Stream-Größe                     : 195 MiB (82%)
verwendete Encoder-Bibliothek    : XviD 1.2.1 (UTC 2008-12-04)

Audio #1
ID                               : 1
Format                           : MPEG Audio
Format-Version                   : Version 1
Format-Profil                    : Layer 3
Format_Settings_Mode             : Joint stereo
Format_Settings_ModeExtension    : MS Stereo
Codec-ID                         : 55
Codec-ID/Hinweis                 : MP3
Dauer                            : 21min
Bitraten-Modus                   : konstant
Bitrate                          : 128 Kbps
Kanäle                           : 2 Kanäle
Samplingrate                     : 32,0 KHz
Stream-Größe                     : 19,7 MiB (8%)
Ausrichtung                      : Aufteilung über Interleaves
Interleave, Dauer                : 40 ms (1,00 Video-Frame)
Interleave, Vorlaufsdauer        : 500 ms

Audio #2
ID                               : 2
Format                           : MPEG Audio
Format-Version                   : Version 1
Format-Profil                    : Layer 3
Format_Settings_Mode             : Joint stereo
Format_Settings_ModeExtension    : MS Stereo
Codec-ID                         : 55
Codec-ID/Hinweis                 : MP3
Dauer                            : 21min
Bitraten-Modus                   : konstant
Bitrate                          : 128 Kbps
Kanäle                           : 2 Kanäle
Samplingrate                     : 44,1 KHz
Stream-Größe                     : 19,7 MiB (8%)
Ausrichtung                      : Aufteilung über Interleaves
Interleave, Dauer                : 40 ms (1,00 Video-Frame)
Interleave, Vorlaufsdauer        : 500 ms
```


----------



## sight011 (23. Oktober 2011)

Nach meinem Wissensstand ist es nicht so sinvoll Sound in PRemiere zu schneiden - da dieses Programm Frame genau und nicht Sample genau arbeitet (bedeutet der Schnitt kann nicht so genau sein wie in einem Audio Programm)

Lasse mich aber gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen.

Mfg


----------



## Decreator (23. Oktober 2011)

wenns dazu reicht, Werbung rauszuschneiden und nicht 3 verschiedene programme
verwenden zu müssen, wärs eigentlich schon ok.
ich dachte ein programm von solchem Umfang müsste doch das beherrschen
es muss ja nicht adobe premiere sein.


----------



## sight011 (23. Oktober 2011)

Könntest es auf jeden Fall mit Audacity (http://audacity.sourceforge.net/?lang=de) scheniden ist kostenlos.

Bei Mehrkanal dachte ich auch erst das Du von Surround sprichst - aber die Daten (siehe oben) zeigen ja das es sich nur um ein Stereo Signal handelt.

#Viel Erfolg

P.S.: Audacity ist auch sehr einfach und selbst erklärend aufgebaut - aber wenn du fragen hast frag


----------



## Decreator (23. Oktober 2011)

Danke, aber Audacity ist ja auch "nur" ein Audioschnittprogramm.

Ich habe keine Probleme, die beiden Tonspuren zu schneiden und zu extrahieren (als MP3)
das Kernthema ist das Zusammenfügen zu einer Videodatei mit zwei -umschaltbaren-
Audiotracks *innerhalb *möglichst eines Programms.

Wenns klappt kann ich in VLC umschalten so wie hier:







VG


----------



## sight011 (23. Oktober 2011)

http://www.slashcam.de/info/Mehrsprachige-DVD-erstellen---welches-Programm-1008796.html

achsoo, dann klingt diese seite, als könne sie dir helfen. Mfg


----------



## Decreator (25. Oktober 2011)

ganz ist das auch nicht was ich wollte - DVD braucht zuviel Platz...

Letzendlich bleibt es wie gehabt 
ich schneide die Dateien, egal ob Magix oder Adobe-
und füge die Audiotracks mit virtualdubmod zusammen.

danke aber trotzdem für deine Bemühungen.


----------

